# Enjoying My Rlt16



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

...looks so cool. I love it!


















regards

Jan


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Great shot - well done.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great.......

One of my few sales regrets


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Looks great.......
> 
> One of my few sales regrets


...actually, I think my 16 once belonged to you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It did.......









Dont rub it in


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great shot


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch, nice pic


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

JHM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great.......
> ...


Yes it did but i have regret selling it to you to Jan


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


if it is of any help: you made me very happy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats Ok then....


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice shot of a nice watch Jan!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

For all you regretful folk - there's one for sale on TZ right now (if I'm allowed to mention that here?)...

...and for all you folk who lust after one now you saw the great pix, well err, there's one for sale on TZ



















is that an echo echo echo


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

What a cracking shot! I've got an RLT16 but the lume is nowhere near as good as that. Did you use a UV torch before taking the shot?

Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> What a cracking shot! I've got an RLT16 but the lume is nowhere near as good as that. Did you use a UV torch before taking the shot?
> 
> Rob


I have put it under a lamp for a while and took the pic straight away


----------

